# NRA's project Remington 700



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anybody else read in their NRA magazine this month about the $200 beat-up hunting rifle that was given an extreme make-over to turn it into an accurate and practical hunting rifle?

Yeah, they found an abused Remington 700 with a rusted barrel for only $200. 

They spent $650 more fixing it up.  That's just for the gun, not any attachments.

Then they spent another $600 on a scope and mounts, a sling, a bipod, etc.

So they've got something like $1400 invested in this gun by the time they're through, and it's nothing special to look at. A bolt action Rem 700 with a dull finish synthetic stock and dull practical finish on the metal.  It's got a nice trigger and a good scope, but still only shoots 1.5" groups at 100 yards with factory ammo.  That's plenty accurate for hunting, sure, but from a rifle that cost over a grand, I'd expect more.

I can't figure out why they think this route is a better option than just buying the gun you want, factory-new, for $600 and sticking a $300 scope on it and calling it a day.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 9, 2013)

> I can't figure out why they think this route is a better option than just buying the gun you want, factory-new, for $600 and sticking a $300 scope on it and calling it a day.



'Cause it's not? Redoing guns is an expensive route to go, unless you can do the work yourself.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 9, 2013)

and it'still not cheap doing it yourself...but fun.  sort of like reloading the enjoyment of doing it yourself


----------



## tom ga hunter (Aug 9, 2013)

I bought this M700BDL 280rem last week in a local pawn shop for $450 with $70.00 of Leupold rings & bases out the door.  Put it in a glass bedded factory Classic stock, mounted a $199.99 Burris 3.5x10x50 scope. Its 1st & only group so far is just undr an inch.  I am going to play around with some loads next week if it does as well I'll open the season with it.  The trick to having a good inexpensive deer rifle is to buy a good barreled action, a quality barreling job is more than the price of a good used M700BDL


----------



## tom ga hunter (Aug 9, 2013)

I paid $999 for this Carolina Precision rifle without the scope, The rings,Bases & used scope are worth about $200.00, less than the NRA rifle & it's a 1/2" rifle.  If you watch out you can find a quality custom rifle by a name maker for a grand.






http://www.gunsamerica.com/938444399/Carolina_Precision_Rifles_250Ackley.htm


----------



## rayjay (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello !!!! 

Gun magazines are infomercials for the advertisers !!!

HELLO HELLO !!!  

Same for 90% of outdoorsman shows on TV.


----------



## wareagle700 (Aug 10, 2013)

Its the NRA......did you expect them to spend their money wisely?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 10, 2013)

Sako T-3 with 20yr old Bushnell scope and handloads..

$400.00 rifle and unused scope....Factory rings..

Might shoot a bit better with expensive scope and 
better target....


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a 700BDL LH in 7Mag I bought back in 1982. A little care in my loading and this gun shoots an inch and under. With more work in my cases and loading I expect .5 to .7 MOA.
The only thing done to this rifle is a trigger job by me when I purchased the gun new. And machining mounts to true the scope.
I may glass and pillar bed the stock one day and I will order a new trigger for the gun...one day.
I considered a new barrel etc. but I just can't see spending that kind of money on a rifle may not shoot any better than it does now.
If the weather requires stainless and synthetic, then I just happen to have 2 of those also.
The BDL's stock doesn't have a scratch on it, but there is some blueing wore off. Mainly from riding in trucks a lot in it's (and mine) younger years.


----------

